# Very Bright Coloring On Cichlid Gills (overnight)



## jonathantc08 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello All,

So I have quite a few (34) young mbuna cichlids and they have mediocre colors, not bad colors for how old they are just normal... I've recently switch my food to a more TherApeudic food which contains a garlic additive and literally overnight I saw a good 1/2 to 3/4 of my stock has started showing this bright coloration on their cheeks... I don't want to contribute it to the food because I have also brought down my nitrates within the last week and I have added an 18w UV sterilizer so I don't know what's really doing the most good. But what exactly does that mean?

and I'm also curious to why the gills color up like that but not the rest of their bodies? Is it just how it goes, gills first and the rest follow or am I experiencing something else.

This is the best pic I could grab.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have never observed what you describe, but if it is a good thing then I'd attribute it to lower nitrates.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I have seen that on some species of mbuna, but not sure of the cause. Maybe a breeding indicator??? But, the area is more shiny, for lack of a better desciption.


----------



## jonathantc08 (Nov 16, 2012)

Floridagirl said:


> I have seen that on some species of mbuna, but not sure of the cause. Maybe a breeding indicator??? But, the area is more shiny, for lack of a better desciption.


yes shiny more than colorful... like really shiny scales


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

Take a look here - it might explain the process you are seeing: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromatophore

For some fish and in some body areas, the cells containing color or irridescent granules can move those granules at will. Spread out and the cell takes on the color/shine but pulled in to the center they aren't noticeable. My guess is that the fish has some iridiphores on its gill plate that signal some state of being. Better water conditions might have made him expand them.


----------



## ratherbfishnjp (Dec 21, 2011)

I learned this in college that Wikipedia isnt worth piss at reliable information so i would google or bing it and see what comes up. Wikipedia is as worthless as teats on a boar LOL


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

Except I know about this stuff from my own studies (post grad) and read what wiki had to say and it is pretty good in this case. That's how iridiphores and chromophores work. Keep in mind that a lot of what you learn in college isn't worth much more than parts of wiki.


----------



## ratherbfishnjp (Dec 21, 2011)

WOW thats a first that something may be of value on that site.. ill have to check it out


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

there's quite a bit useful within the sciences on wiki - it tends to get edited heavily by people who know what they are talking about unlike some


----------

